# JBR beach volleyball



## Nikolay (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, I live on JBR and try to find place to play beach volleyball nearby.
I am looking to play several times a week.
I heard that there is a place near Hilton, but not sure about the timing.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## priddeal (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, there is a net on the beach at JBR....you can't really miss it. Not sure if it is free for public use, if there is a rental/booking system but there is definitely one there! I'm no beach volleyball specialist but would get involved if you can pull a group of people together!


----------



## Renata1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Nikolay,
Have you eventually found any regular beach volleyball? Do you know if anyone trains at all? 
Spasibo.


----------

